# Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?



## Bernhard* (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich gebraucht eine 1-teilige Rute gekauft, die neu um die 500 EUR kostet.

Beim Auspacken ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Rutenspitze schief ist. Hierbei meine ich eine Abweichung nach links/rechts und NICHT den Overlap.

Der Kaufer meint, dass die Rute vorher nicht schief war und dies eventuell durch den Transport passiert ist.

Die Rute war in einem sehr dünnen und auch etwas schiefen Abflussrohr und das für 6 Tage.

Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Schutzbehauptung oder kann die schiefe Spitze tatsächlich vom engen, schiefen Transportrohr kommen?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## KawangA (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Hmm also ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das eine Rute schief wird. Die heutigen Materialien sollten nicht so anfällg sein. Ich würde auf einen Fehler in der Herstellung tippen. Das gegentei beweisen ist natürlich schwer. ich würde von der Garantie gebrauch machen. Du hast was Einwandreies bestellt und hast was bekommen das offentsichtlich nicht einwandfrei ist. Behauptung hin oder her.

MfG

Kawanga


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Nur leider ist das ne gebrauchte Rute die der Vorbesitzer auch schon gebraucht gekauft hat.


----------



## andy72 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

und somit auch erfolgreich los geworden ist:q


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Die Rute war in einem sehr dünnen und auch etwas schiefen Abflussrohr und das für 6 Tage.
> 
> Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Schutzbehauptung oder kann die schiefe Spitze tatsächlich vom engen, schiefen Transportrohr kommen?




Niemals innerhalb von 6 Tagen und auch nicht in 6 Wochen. 

Die Spitze muss vorher schon krumm gewesen sein.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



andy72 schrieb:


> und somit auch erfolgreich los geworden ist:q



sehr hilfreich. Danke!


----------



## ax300xh (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

meine rute hat ich auch mal falsch gelagert aber sie war nicht schief  der spitzenring war weg gebrochen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Vom Transport in einem krummen Behältnis, über wenige Tage, wird keine Rute schief, durch falsche Lagerung über Monate hinweg, schon.
Angenommen du legst eine Rute horizontal ab, so dass sie nur auf zwei Punkten aufliegt, die weit auseinander liegen, einer im Spitzen- und einer im Griffbereich, so dass die Rute theoretisch "durchhängt"(was man zunächst nicht sieht), dann ist sie nach etwa sechs Monaten, bereits erkennbar krumm.
Also mit Blödheit, Stumpfsinnigkeit und nem Ticken Mangel an technischem Verständnis,  ist es durchaus zu schaffen, ein Rute, durch falsche Lagerung, suboptimal und dauerhaft zu verformen.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Hallo Bernhard,
es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Rutenspitze schon vorher schief war. Ich kenne keinen Blank aus Kohlefaser oder Vollglas, welcher durch "krumme" Lagerung schief und krumm wird.

Die alten Bambusruten wurden gerne mal krumm, aber da half ein Topf kochende Kartoffeln, über dem Dampf wurde Bambus wieder geschmeidig.
Das wird heute in abgewandelter Form noch beim Gespliesste Bau gemacht, wenn der Splitt nicht ganz die gwünschte Geradheit aufweist.

Kannst Du denn mit der Rute fischen und wie stark ist die Krümmung?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Rute neu zu beringen und zwar so, dass die Ringflucht der Krümmung angepasst wird.
Wird sehr oft gemacht, da selten ein Blankrohling kerzengerad ist.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Rute neu zu beringen und zwar so, dass die Ringflucht der Krümmung angepasst wird.
> Wird sehr oft gemacht, da selten ein Blankrohling kerzengerad ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo René,

danke für Deine Hilfe.
Die Krümmung ist nicht sehr stark und stört auch nicht beim Fischen. Aber eine Rute für 500 Eur sollte schon gerade sein, oder?

Die neue Beringung klappt leider nicht, weil der Blank auch einen extremen Overlap hat und die Ringe dementsprechend schon ausgerichtet wurden. :c


----------



## Alex.k (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Unmöglich das diese schief wird. Es ist doch eines der wichtigsten Eigenschaften einer Rute.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Die neue Beringung klappt leider nicht, weil der Blank auch einen extremen Overlap hat und die Ringe dementsprechend schon ausgerichtet wurden. :c



Ja, da sind wir wieder beim Thema 
Ich baue meine Ruten nach der Geradheit auf, erst wenn ein Blank wirklich wie eine "Eins" ist, kommt der Overlap ins Spiel. Aber da gehen ja die Meinungen bekanntlich sehr weit auseinander :q
Wobei eine gerade Rute immer, einer dem Overlap folgenden bzw. aufgebauten krummen Rute,  vorzuziehen ist.

Ist das eine Stangenrute oder hat die jemand aufgebaut?

Übrigens, auch bei teuren (Stangen)Ruten wird manchmal geschludert... das geht auf keine Kuhhaut.

René


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ja, da sind wir wieder beim Thema
> Ich baue meine Ruten nach der Geradheit auf, erst wenn ein Blank wirklich wie eine "Eins" ist, kommt der Overlap ins Spiel. Aber da gehen ja die Meinungen bekanntlich sehr weit auseinander :q
> Wobei eine gerade Rute immer, einer dem Overlap folgenden bzw. aufgebauten krummen Rute,  vorzuziehen ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist ne Rute von der Stange. Kostenpunkt in Deutschland wie gesagt knapp 500 EUR.
Zusätzlich zur seitlichen Krümmung hat die Rute hatl auch noch einen ganz extremen Overlap!

Ich kann sie halt quasi nur so weiterfischen wie sie ist oder mit argem Wertverlust weiterverkaufen... #q


----------



## Algon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

naja, man könnte die Rute ja mal 6Tage lang, etwas überdehnt, in die andere Richtung lagern. Versuch mach klug.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Hier mal zwei Bilder:











Kann das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen haben, die mir jetzt beim ersten mal Angeln nicht aufgefallen sind?


----------



## Algon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Kann das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen haben, die mir jetzt beim ersten mal Angeln nicht aufgefallen sind?


nein, ist einfach nur eine Kopf/Bauchsache. Versuche sie wieder loszuwerden. Aus eigener Erfahrung heraus, wird man mit einer Rute/Rolle nicht glücklich wenn das Bauchgefühl nich stimmt, da nutzt auch kein Schönreden.
Den 6tägigen Lagerungsversuch würde ich aber schon noch ausprobieren.

MfG Algon


----------



## Carsten1977 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Moinsen...

schreib doch einfach mal eine nette E-Mail an den Hersteller - bei Produkten in der Preiskategorie darf so was schließlich nicht vorkommen, egal wie alt die Rute ist

Wenn der Firma was daran liegt die Kunden nicht zu vergraulen, wird man dir sicherlich eine Lösung anbieten bzw. die Nummer auf der Kulanzschiene klären.....

Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



KawangA schrieb:


> Hmm also ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das eine Rute schief wird. Die heutigen Materialien sollten nicht so anfällg sein. Ich würde auf einen Fehler in der Herstellung tippen. Das gegentei beweisen ist natürlich schwer. ich würde von der Garantie gebrauch machen. *Du hast was Einwandreies bestellt *und hast was bekommen das offentsichtlich nicht einwandfrei ist. Behauptung hin oder her.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Kawanga


 


Kawanga,#h

woher weist du das? Kennst du die Artikelbeschreibung des Verkäufers? #c
Kennst du den Wortlaut des Verkaufsgesprächs?
Möglicherweise war der Käufer halt auch nur Gutgläubig?
Egal,wie auch immer,es scheint nicht seriös abgelaufen 
zu sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Das hatte ich auch mal mit ner Feederrute...
ich fischte bequemerweise immer im 90° Winkel nach rechts und mit der Zeit ist das Spitzensegment (austauschbar) leicht nach rechts gekrümmt...
allerdings hat es keine Auswirkungen, da die Schnur sowieso auf Spannung ist und somit die Schur gekrümmt.

Für welche Einsatzzwecke willst du sie denn gebrauchen?
Gruß


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Carsten1977 schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> 
> schreib doch einfach mal eine nette E-Mail an den Hersteller - bei Produkten in der Preiskategorie darf so was schließlich nicht vorkommen, egal wie alt die Rute ist
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber mein Japanisch ist etwas eingerostet. :q

Naja, lässt sich festhalten, dass die Rute vorher schon krumm war - muss ich mit dem Verkäufer jetzt ausmachen.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Täuscht das, oder ist das Spitzenteil in beide Richtungen krumm?
Wenn dem so ist, dann ist das für mich "Ausschuß".
Im Rutenbau geht so ein Blank bzw. Spitzenteil wieder Retour !

Ich drück die Daumen, Bernhard, dass Du Dich mit dem Verkäufer einigen kannst. 
Vllt. lässt er sich ja auf einen Nachlass ein, 
parallel kannst Du ja mit dem Hersteller (welcher ist es denn?) Kontakt aufnehmen, um ein anderes ST zu bekommen.

Grüße in den lauen Abend,
René

Edit:  "Klatschvornkopp" ist ja ne EINteilige Rute... |rolleyes
da is nix mit ST...


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Eigentlich ist das ja nicht so schlimm glaube kaum das das Probleme beim angeln macht .
Schätze ist nen pruduktions fehler oder so 

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## prignitz_angler (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

Ich seh da nur eine Krümmung nach links, aber bei 500 € Ruten ein No Go ...


Hoffe das du dafür eine neue Spitze bekommst, würd mich jedesmal schwarz ärgern mit dem ST zu angeln


----------



## Bassattack (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*

|wavey:Hallo ,ich habe gerade mal die Fotos gesehen ,also für mich ist das Betrug sowas darf man und sollte man nicht Verkaufen|gr:,ich denke das der Verkäufer schon wusste das etwas mit der Rute nicht ok ist,da zumal die Rute 500€ kostet und der Themenstarter die Rute etwas Günstiger erworben hat,denoch kann diese biegung nicht in 6 Tagen oder  sei es 50 tage geschehen,das gibts nicht,denn würde ich mal tlefonisch kontaktieren wenn möglich und denn mal meine meinung sagen ,und mein Geld zurück verlangen.

hoffe der Käufer hat Glück.
Mfg Bassattack


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kann eine Rute durch falsche Lagerung schief werden?*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Die Krümmung ist nicht sehr stark und stört auch nicht beim Fischen. Aber eine Rute für 500 Eur sollte schon gerade sein, oder?
> 
> Die neue Beringung klappt leider nicht, weil der Blank auch einen extremen Overlap hat und die Ringe dementsprechend schon ausgerichtet wurden. :c



Ich denke mal einen hunderprozent geraden Blank gibt es nicht. Bei meiner CTS war es gottseidank so, daß der Overlap genau auf einer Linie mit der Krümmung lag. Der Stab hat jetzt in der Spitze eine leichte Krümmung nach oben. 
Mal ne andere Frage von einem Rutenbau-Anfänger: Wie bekommt man bei einer aufgebauten Rute den Overlap raus ?


----------

